# Seaforth Highlanders (Vancouver reserves)



## Bhenji (8 Sep 2014)

Hi, I'm currently a student attending first year college, and I'm very interested in joining a reserve force while I study (quite possibly transferring over to regular force after I finish). I have a few questions about joining though...
My choices of units are either the Seaforth Highlanders, which are light infantry, and the British Columbia Regiment, which is armoured recce. Now I think I'd prefer infantry more, but I'd like to ask what kind of training the armoured recce soldiers get, and how different it is to infantry training. Also, my heritage is nowhere near scottish, but the Highlanders are a scottish regiment. What is it like being in a regiment with a heritage like that? Also, I've seen them march in kilts... now I'm not opposed to kilts (well maybe a little), but would being in that regiment mean my dress uniform would include a kilt instead of regular trousers? I don't know how manly I'd feel in a kilt...

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to read this and hopefully answer my questions!


----------



## LightFighter (8 Sep 2014)

Bhenji said:
			
		

> My choices of units are either the Seaforth Highlanders, which are light infantry, and the British Columbia Regiment, which is armoured recce. Now I think I'd prefer infantry more, but I'd like to ask what kind of training the armoured recce soldiers get, and how different it is to infantry training.



There is some info regarding what Armour Recce Reservists do in the threads I posted below. I'm sure there are a few others on the forum. Also, you may want to contact/visit the unit and ask some more questions and see what they do.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99028.0
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106448.0




			
				Bhenji said:
			
		

> Also, my heritage is nowhere near scottish, but the Highlanders are a scottish regiment. What is it like being in a regiment with a heritage like that? Also, I've seen them march in kilts... now I'm not opposed to kilts (well maybe a little), but would being in that regiment mean my dress uniform would include a kilt instead of regular trousers? I don't know how manly I'd feel in a kilt...



The majority of people serving in a Scottish regiments most likely don't have any Scottish blood in them. It's a non issue.

Yes, the Seaforth wear kilts instead of pants.  As for not feeling manly in a kilt, have a look at this photo.
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/86/4c/ab/864cabec14468cd6b6111cb4fa05e389.jpg

If you are opposed to the kilt, there is another Infantry unit in the Lower Mainland, The Royal Westminster Regiment.


----------



## dimsum (8 Sep 2014)

The Drum Major (guy in red with the mace) of the Canadian Scottish Regiment in Victoria BC doesn't look "stereotypically" Scottish either, but he doesn't seem to mind parading in a kilt.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95111438@N07/9479768815/in/photostream/


----------



## Bhenji (8 Sep 2014)

Hm, those are good points! Okay I'll certainly try and make a decision soon. If anyone else has any input though I'd love to hear it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Sep 2014)

Bhenji said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm currently a student attending first year college, and I'm very interested in joining a reserve force while I study (quite possibly transferring over to regular force after I finish). I have a few questions about joining though...
> My choices of units are either the Seaforth Highlanders, which are light infantry, and the British Columbia Regiment, which is armoured recce. Now I think I'd prefer infantry more, but I'd like to ask what kind of training the armoured recce soldiers get, and how different it is to infantry training. Also, my heritage is nowhere near scottish, but the Highlanders are a scottish regiment. What is it like being in a regiment with a heritage like that? Also, I've seen them march in kilts... now I'm not opposed to kilts (well maybe a little), but would being in that regiment mean my dress uniform would include a kilt instead of regular trousers? I don't know how manly I'd feel in a kilt...
> 
> Anyways, thanks for taking the time to read this and hopefully answer my questions!



I spent several years with the Seaforths. An excellent unit with, as far as I can remember, members who spanned the full 'socio-cultural' spectrum (including policemen ). The kilt is a proven battle winning weapon, like the 'working parts' it covers, but if you are making a life choice based on the 'costumes' you've got a bigger problem to deal with ....

The BCRs are also an excellent unit and I believe their current CO is a Sikh, with a distinguished record of service in AFG  during multiple tours - like many of his troops.

Regardless, you will work your ass of in either unit as the standards are high, especially as many of your NCOs will be recent combat veterans. If you're up for a personal and professional challenge, you've picked the right place. 

No pressure...  ;D


----------



## Surfing_Milk (10 Sep 2014)

which did you choose? Im in the BC area as well but have no idea if they are infantry/armored etc..

a lot of the websites havent been updated since 2013


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Sep 2014)

Surfing_Milk said:
			
		

> which did you choose? Im in the BC area as well but have no idea if they are infantry/armored etc..
> 
> *a lot of the websites havent been updated since 2013*



Ummm... you know that's, like, super up to date as far as our web presence is concerned, right?

As busy little 'heart breakers and life takers' we've got that stuff well down on our to do lists.  :soldier:

Have a look around this site if you haven't already. Looks up to date as of this year 

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/39-cbg/index.page


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Sep 2014)

A kilt is not manly? Hah, you clearly have not walked into a pub full of women in one. They are a chick magnet no doubt. However in the field you be wearing the same gear as all the other units. In my experience all of the Lower mainland units have been great, they all go through their highs and lows like any organization.


----------



## Dissident (11 Sep 2014)

Shameless plug: There is a platoon of Reserve Military Police in Richmond. We are in the same building as the Svc Bn, but are not part of their unit. PM me if you would like to know more.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2014)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Shameless plug: There is a platoon of Reserve Military Police in Richmond. We are in the same building as the Svc Bn, but are not part of their unit. PM me if you would like to know more.



And 39 Sigs. I've been impressed with them every time I've seen them in action.


----------



## AEnns (13 Oct 2014)

39 Sigs is the unit I'm hoping to get into.


----------

